# MAYWEATHER VS MCGREGOR



## CriticalCheeze (Jul 25, 2017)

poll


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 26, 2017)

Mayweather by guillotine.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 11, 2017)

Mayweather will probably win the fight since McGregor is out of his environment. Mayweather by points is my gut instinct but if the win is by knockout I think it's McGregor landing an unseen or lucky shot, a one time thing as it were.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 24, 2017)

Mcgregor gonna Aldo him


----------



## 68grasshopper (Aug 24, 2017)

mcgregor never fought as boxer,cant believe he`s been granted this fight. circus.


----------



## redi jedi (Aug 24, 2017)

I doubt MacGregor will even be able to land a shot on Mayweather.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 24, 2017)

*White Towel

Mayweather by RTD


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2017)

68grasshopper said:


> mcgregor never fought as boxer,cant believe he`s been granted this fight. circus.


Make no mistake, this is only about money.
I'd let either of them (or both simultaneously for that matter) beat me up for $100 m.


----------



## 68grasshopper (Aug 24, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Make no mistake, this is only about money.
> I'd let either of them (or both simultaneously for that matter) beat me up for $100 m.


yea man, id let them ride the missus aswell !!


----------



## The_Dude (Aug 25, 2017)

Connors left hand and timing will beat Mayweather, unless Mayweather runs like a coward the whole fight like with Pacquaio.
Kind of a dumb questions asking if Mayweather is going to KO. He hits like a woman.
At the end of the day....... we know who would win a real fight, without gloves, with running.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 25, 2017)

It is just about money, big money. As long as cm doesn't look too out of place in a boxing ring it will still be entertaining enough to watch.


----------



## The_Dude (Aug 25, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> Mayweather will probably win the fight since McGregor is out of his environment. Mayweather by points is my gut instinct but if the win is by knockout I think it's McGregor landing an unseen or lucky shot, a one time thing as it were.


McGregor's shots aren't lucky, they are timed, he hits like a fucking MAC truck full of fat bitches. You nailed it though, Mayweather will tap dance the whole fight, and could win with points.


----------



## The_Dude (Aug 25, 2017)

I am going to cross white nightmare x gelato(larry bird) and call it McGregor.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

The_Dude said:


> Connors left hand and timing will beat Mayweather, unless Mayweather runs like a coward the whole fight like with Pacquaio.
> Kind of a dumb questions asking if Mayweather is going to KO. He hits like a woman.
> At the end of the day....... we know who would win a real fight, without gloves, with running.


Ask all the guys who quit why they quit, was it because Mayweather hit like a woman, those guys who quit were world champions btw.

So if Mayweather vs Pacman was running, what were those moments during the Diaz fight where Conor had his back to him, looked an awful lot like track shoes.

Floyd is going to retire this dude from the stool. 

Look at Conor's core, everyone keeps talking how much bigger he is, yet his core is so so slender, Floyd is going to massage all those insides until Conor Kishes himself.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

macsnax said:


> It is just about money, big money. As long as cm doesn't look too out of place in a boxing ring it will still be entertaining enough to watch.


It will be entertaining when Floyd whoops him reminiscent of the Gatti fight.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Aug 25, 2017)

Connor doesn't have the speed.


----------



## The_Dude (Aug 25, 2017)

MMA will replace boxing. But you will continue to see boxing in MMA sports. Boxing is boring as shit, stand alone


CriticalCheeze said:


> Connor doesn't have the speed.


Yeah, but he has the power. We'll see after tomorrow night. Seriously, Floyd hits like a woman. Imagine a little bitch swatting at a grown man, really fast. lol

Go watch the Pacqi fight.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Make no mistake, this is only about money.
> I'd let either of them (or both simultaneously for that matter) beat me up for $100 m.


If they both (or either one) beat you up you'd be a paraplegic for the rest of your life, I suppose your family would appreciate the money.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 25, 2017)

I think eventually MMA with completely replace boxing, think about it this was MMA was in the first olympics called pankration so it is a sport that dates back before boxing anyway and was really popular so it's only a matter of time till it comes back around full circle and is not only the most popular sport again but I think will be in the olympics again eventually


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

The_Dude said:


> MMA will replace boxing. But you will continue to see boxing in MMA sports. Boxing is boring as shit, stand alone
> 
> Yeah, but he has the power. We'll see after tomorrow night. Seriously, Floyd hits like a woman. Imagine a little bitch swatting at a grown man, really fast. lol
> 
> Go watch the Pacqi fight.


You don't know shit about boxing, go watch the Gatti fight, the Cotto fight, the Maidana fights, the Canelo fight, any fight where the opposition actually threw bombs, not a great timed slip left.

Conor has never stood in the face of that kind of onslaught, but Mayweather has beaten everyone who brought this approach, while they also brought tremendous power. 

Having timing on a straight punch is not the same as having great power. That timing snappiness will be magnitudes slower across from Floyd.

If Conor's power was so great, how did Pauli ( a significantly lesser of a boxer than Floyd) not go down from that video of that clean left that Pauli ate.. he stood right through it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> If they both (or either one) beat you up you'd be a paraplegic for the rest of your life, I suppose your family would appreciate the money.


Do the ref's not still stop fights after a knock-out?

You're much more likely to become disabled in a car accident than in a boxing ring.
J/S

Besides, if it were actually to happen I'd go down quicker than a cheerleader at the prom.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 25, 2017)

The_Dude said:


> .
> Kind of a dumb questions asking who would win a real fight


*Boxing is a sport, your personal fantasies are irrelevant. acknowledge that mayweather is the best boxer in a generation, 49/0, he's more gifted athletically, and fighters far more skilled than McGregor have rarely been able to touch him.

Still it's a fight and an upset is always a possibility.

Current odds*

FlOYD MAYWEATHER VS CONOR MCGREGOR
*-450.........................+325


McGregor Safe Fighting Mayweather? Ringside Physicians Say No

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/24/sports/mcgregor-ufc-boxing.html

*


----------



## The_Dude (Aug 25, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> You don't know shit about boxing, go watch the Gatti fight, the Cotto fight, the Maidana fights, the Canelo fight, any fight where the opposition actually threw bombs, not a great timed slip left.
> 
> Conor has never stood in the face of that kind of onslaught, but Mayweather has beaten everyone who brought this approach, while they also brought tremendous power.
> 
> ...


I predict two-three rounds, if that, Connor McGregor. Left hand KO. I think giving Floyd 3 rounds is generous.

MMA is a mans sport, boxing is for pussies that fight with big ass pillows on their hands. 

Watch Pauli get his ass handed to him. You running your mouth, now looks stupid. Watch your boy Pauli get fuck up right here sucker. Watch Pauli get knocked out. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## The_Dude (Aug 25, 2017)

HAHAHAHA
I want to smoke with Joe Rogan.....


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do the ref's not still stop fights after a knock-out?
> 
> You're much more likely to become disabled in a car accident than in a boxing ring.
> J/S
> ...


If a pro fighter knocked you out you probably wouldn't wake up.
You're much more likely to be in a car than in a professional fighter.
Conditions of the match, you gotta go three rounds, lol


----------



## The_Dude (Aug 25, 2017)

I'll put up bit coins on this shit. 


Heil Tweetler said:


> *Boxing is a sport, your personal fantasies are irrelevant. acknowledge that mayweather is the best boxer in a generation, 49/0, he's more gifted athletically, and fighters far more skilled than McGregor have rarely been able to touch him.
> 
> Still it's a fight and an upset is always a possibility.
> 
> ...


Let's be fair, put Mayweather in the octagon with McGregor and let's see what a great fighter he really is. 

This really is comical.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 25, 2017)

The_Dude said:


> I'll put up bit coins on this shit.
> 
> Let's be fair, put Mayweather in the octagon with McGregor and let's see what a great fighter he really is.
> 
> This really is comical.


Fair doesn't mean what you think. *We know what a great fighter he is. What the fuck are you talking about?* He's beaten total fucking bad asses. He's UNDEFEATED.

Also in a fighting gym mutual respect is the norm.

That video has a story of McGregors petty cowardice attached to it. Extremely unsportsmanlike


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

@The_Dude You share the video of Pauli (not Mayweather) Malignaggi standing through McGregor's power as argument that Conor is going to have some magical power come fight night?

Van Heerden even says he wasn't phased by Conor's alleged power, and he said Canelo hits the hardest in 16oz gloves, Canelo has power, and Mayweather made him gun-shy by the end of the fight.

Conor is going to be flinching and twitching like he has turrets from Floyd's movement.

"knocked out" lol @ Pauli falling, you've been eating stupid pills?


----------



## The_Dude (Aug 25, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Fair doesn't mean what you think. *We know what a great fighter he is. What the fuck are you talking about?* He's beaten total fucking bad asses. He's UNDEFEATED.





CannaBruh said:


> @The_Dude You share the video of Pauli (not Mayweather) Malignaggi standing through McGregor's power as argument that Conor is going to have some magical power come fight night?
> 
> Van Heerden even says he wasn't phased by Conor's alleged power, and he said Canelo hits the hardest in 16oz gloves, Canelo has power, and Mayweather made him gun-shy by the end of the fight.
> 
> ...


Nope, was replying to your stupid comment. Paulie is full of shit, as are you. Floyd is a great fighter in an art that is outdated(he should retire, cause boxing standalone sucks). Has it been integrated into MMA for stand-up? Sure. But all around, as we all know, MMA fighters would win in a real fight(no gloves). But to watch McGregor fuck up old Floyd in his own sport is going to be icing on the cake. Boxing will be dead in 10, if that, as a big money sport. It's already losing out to MMA.


----------



## The_Dude (Aug 25, 2017)

The reason I call it outdated, is for the fact that if there is a better fighting art to learn. Would you choose something obsolete?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2017)

The_Dude said:


> MMA is a mans sport, boxing is for pussies that fight with big ass pillows on their hands.


boxing is the sweet science. MMA is for homos that like to roll around like a gay porno. 

mayweather within 3.


----------



## The_Dude (Aug 25, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> boxing is the sweet science. MMA is for homos that like to roll around like a gay porno.
> 
> mayweather within 3.







Tell that to this boxer.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2017)

A popular alternative is MMA—Mixed Martial Arts—which has elements of boxing and wrestling as well as other fighting styles and which is now advertised everywhere from buses to candy wrappers. But what is it really? Nothing more than gay sex with a sadomasochistic edge. MMA should stand for Many Mangled Anuses.

Like gay porn studios, MMA leagues are organized by weight. Heavyweight fights feature burly bears, daddies, and muscle studs; middleweights are your typical jocks, while the lower divisions are dominated by skinny twinks. No matter his tastes, a young man struggling with same-sex urges will find something on the card to stir his tallywhacker.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

The_Dude said:


> Nope, was replying to your stupid comment. Paulie is full of shit, as are you. Floyd is a great fighter in an art that is outdated(he should retire, cause boxing standalone sucks). Has it been integrated into MMA for stand-up? Sure. But all around, as we all know, MMA fighters would win in a real fight(no gloves). But to watch McGregor fuck up old Floyd in his own sport is going to be icing on the cake. Boxing will be dead in 10, if that, as a big money sport. It's already losing out to MMA.


Put up some bitcoins confident guy. @The_Dude 

You said Pauli got KO'd lolol gtfoh

Sure Pauli got blasted, that I agree with, he got stole on, yet he stood through through the whole thing. Watch your video again.

So many shots Conor lands, many many shots, one nasty clean left, two other lefts for sure, lots of dirty boxing and still Pauli didn't go down. 

The only time he went down, from the other clip, Conor's hand was on the back of his head, blind one.

I'm an MMA fan but you're not even making good arguments, Conor has power with his hand on the back of the head and dood falls is a knockout? But how does dood stand through the assault.... it makes zeeeero sense.

Add to that the people who sparred with Conor and said he even has zip for power.


----------



## The_Dude (Aug 25, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Put up some bitcoins confident guy. @The_Dude
> 
> You said Pauli got KO'd lolol gtfoh
> 
> ...


Is there a casino for this? You got it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 25, 2017)

The_Dude said:


> Connors left hand and timing will beat Mayweather, unless Mayweather runs like a coward the whole fight like with Pacquaio.
> Kind of a dumb questions asking if Mayweather is going to KO. He hits like a woman.
> At the end of the day....... we know who would win a real fight, without gloves, with running.


Mayweathers knocked out way more people then mcgregor has..with big ass boxing gloves.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2017)

mcgregor ran around like a bitch in Diaz fight 2. if it wasn't for all the leg kicks, diaz would have won that fight.


mr sunshine said:


> Mayweathers knocked knocked out way more people then mcgregor has..with big ass boxing gloves.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Mayweathers knocked out way more people then mcgregor has..with big ass boxing gloves.


Don't ruin the surprise..


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 25, 2017)

The_Dude said:


> MMA will replace boxing. But you will continue to see boxing in MMA sports. Boxing is boring as shit, stand alone
> 
> Yeah, but he has the power. We'll see after tomorrow night. Seriously, Floyd hits like a woman. Imagine a little bitch swatting at a grown man, really fast. lol
> 
> Go watch the Pacqi fight.


They almost hit with the same power, I seen it on sports science. Mcgregor hits a little harder but is way less accurate. mayweathers going to tenderize that fool.


rkymtnman said:


> mcgregor ran around like a bitch in Diaz fight 2. if it wasn't for all the leg kicks, diaz would have won that fight.


I think diaz won both.


----------



## The_Dude (Aug 25, 2017)

I can't wait for this fight. I bet this post gets deleted after lol. You better delete this shit anyway, cause I'm coming back with salt. lmao


----------



## The_Dude (Aug 25, 2017)

Check out Floyd on the left.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 25, 2017)

If mayweather gets hit with a left like Pauli with 8oz gloves it could very well be the end of the night for mayweather


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

The_Dude said:


> I can't wait for this fight. I bet this post gets deleted after lol. You better delete this shit anyway, cause I'm coming back with salt. lmao


you forgot the y

salty, you're coming back (if at all) salty


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> If mayweather gets hit with a left like Pauli with 8oz gloves it could very well be the end of the night for mayweather


You're out of your mind, so many fighters landed BOMBs on Mayweather and never dropped him. 

What part of a straight left off of a slip vs flinging power shots (hooks upper cuts heavyweight straight hands) don't people understand?

Maidana was LANDING 12--->6 O'clock overhand bombs on Floyd, couldn't phase him. Actually I thought they were going to break Floyd's defense and was thinking o shit this might be it.... yet the fucker just cannot be figured out, figures the other guy out, and wins.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

You guys are gonna need some Conor hankies after he tosses in the towel or poops himself from some liver shots.

He is also about to get a lesson in dirty boxing, and fighting off the clinch like nobody even sees coming, Floyd is so fucking dirty you guys don't even know.

The awareness of where his head, your head, his hands and yours and how fast he can take advantage of that is like nothing I've ever seen anywhere on either side of the boxing/mma world.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Aug 25, 2017)

The_Dude said:


> Kind of a dumb questions asking if Mayweather is going to KO. He hits like a woman.
> .


Mayweather is not known as a heavy hitter but he does have 26 ko's to his name out of 49 fights to say he hits like a girl is not really true. Mayweather will win this easily but then again it was never about boxing it is all about the money for both fighters. Sure Connor has a punchers chance but realistically it is not much of a chance. Mayweather will hit and run winning the fight on points just like he did to the Pacman.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 25, 2017)

redi jedi said:


> I doubt MacGregor will even be able to land a shot on Mayweather.


Probably gonna wal


Heil Tweetler said:


> Fair doesn't mean what you think. *We know what a great fighter he is. What the fuck are you talking about?* He's beaten total fucking bad asses. He's UNDEFEATED.
> 
> Also in a fighting gym mutual respect is the norm.
> 
> That video has a story of McGregors petty cowardice attached to it. Extremely unsportsmanlike


UNDEFEATED? Not really







CannaBruh said:


> one nasty clean left, two other lefts for sure, lots of dirty boxing and still Pauli didn't go down.


Here's mayweather landing a clean left hand when his opponent isn't looking, hands down, small gloves, and no headgear and it took two clean cheap shots in a fight he was losing to drop him.





Floyds a great boxer best defensive boxer ever no doubt it. He's boxed so long he doesn't have to think about his movement or counter punches it all reflex by now. The thing people don't understand is he's not boxing another boxer. He's gonna be against a striking style very different than someone who's boxed for 30 years. Mayweather should win this fight, but if he thinks he's gonna toy with mcgregor and walk threw him the way the fans do he could find himself on the wrong side of the biggest upset in sports history.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

He is going to toy with him and then again maybe not, he might get right to the ass-whoopin'


----------



## The_Dude (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

The_Dude said:


>


hahaha you have no balls or you'd put up some money


----------



## The_Dude (Aug 25, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> hahaha you have no balls or you'd put up some money


I'll put up some BC, where you placing this bet?


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

The_Dude said:


> I'll put up some BC, where you placing this bet?


Heads up win I got Floyd


----------



## srh88 (Aug 25, 2017)

anyone know where to stream this?


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> anyone know where to stream this?


Just watched the weigh in, not sure if I'm gonna get to see it or not. Prolly not gonna pay for it.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

"Floyd Mayweather is going to fight Conor McGregor tomorrow" lolol say that to yourself out loud without laughing


----------



## srh88 (Aug 25, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Just watched the weigh in, not sure if I'm gonna get to see it or not. Prolly not gonna pay for it.


yeah im not paying for it.. was gonna go to a bar near me to catch some of it at least. but i called and they said itll be super busy.. lots of reservations. not even going to waste my time


----------



## srh88 (Aug 25, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> "Floyd Mayweather is going to fight Conor McGregor tomorrow" lolol say that to yourself out loud without laughing


i put a hundred on mcgregor.. horrible odds, but great pay out lol. mayweather is too defensive and timed. mcgregor fights all out.. while id like mcgregor to win, i dont see it happening. but if mayweather gets caught off guard just once it might happen


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

Who saw the weigh in? 

McGregor looks significantly smaller today no?

Lol look at those cores, just look at 'em..... Floyd looks like a friggin' redwood while Conor looks thin and almost frail. Makes you wonder who was really wearing high-heels on the world tour.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 25, 2017)

"God don't make mistakes, and God only made one thing perfect, and that's my boxing record" - Mayweather.
Ok I'm in Conor's corner.
I'd like to see it after all this hype, and it's an interesting back story
but I ain't payin' for it either. Good Luck McGregor ya' Irish bastad!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 25, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> hahaha you have no balls or you'd put up some money


Now your sounding like Pauli, "where's your bawls, grow some bawls, don't forget your bawls"


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> anyone know where to stream this?


TenchisTV use to be the spot, haven't used it in years tho so don't know if it's still works or is free for that matter


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 25, 2017)

lol mayweather come out to in the air tonight for the weightinns gotta give him points for that


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 25, 2017)

I hope FM beats CM by KO for all that shit talking CM has been spitting in FM face.


----------



## backyardwarrior (Aug 25, 2017)

Floyds a cocky lil bastard I hope he gets destroyed


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 25, 2017)

Pistil Kid said:


> Mayweather is not known as a heavy hitter but he does have 26 ko's to his name out of 49 fights to say he hits like a girl is not really true. Mayweather will win this easily but then again it was never about boxing it is all about the money for both fighters. Sure Connor has a punchers chance but realistically it is not much of a chance. Mayweather will hit and run winning the fight on points just like he did to the Pacman.


You have one guy a champion in a different sport crossing over to take on a guy that's 49-0 the best ever in his sport. You don't think they care if they lose? Losing will be devastating to either one, the money doesn't hurt but you don't get where they are fighting for $$$


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 25, 2017)

The_Dude said:


> Nope, was replying to your stupid comment. Paulie is full of shit, as are you. Floyd is a great fighter in an art that is outdated(he should retire, cause boxing standalone sucks). Has it been integrated into MMA for stand-up? Sure. But all around, as we all know, MMA fighters would win in a real fight(no gloves). But to watch McGregor fuck up old Floyd in his own sport is going to be icing on the cake. Boxing will be dead in 10, if that, as a big money sport. It's already losing out to MMA.





The_Dude said:


> I can't wait for this fight. I bet this post gets deleted after lol. You better delete this shit anyway, cause I'm coming back with salt. lmao





KryptoBud said:


> Probably gonna wal
> 
> UNDEFEATED? Not really
> 
> ...


*Ill come on this thread and say I'm clueless jack ass and not post for a month if mcgregor wins. You same if floyd wins. BET?*


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 25, 2017)

backyardwarrior said:


> Floyds a cocky lil bastard I hope he gets destroyed


have you heard mcCracker's trailer park drool?


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 25, 2017)

The_Dude said:


> Nope, was replying to your stupid comment. Paulie is full of shit, as are you. Floyd is a great fighter in an art that is outdated(he should retire, cause boxing standalone sucks). Has it been integrated into MMA for stand-up? Sure. But all around, as we all know, MMA fighters would win in a real fight(no gloves). But to watch McGregor fuck up old Floyd in his own sport is going to be icing on the cake. Boxing will be dead in 10, if that, as a big money sport. It's already losing out to MMA.


*"real fight" your tone sounds like you're nursing an idiot boner in your gaming chair.*
*
I'll take mayweather and will post here that i'm a clueless jackass and that the_douche is a god if mcCracker wins. You do same if it's mayweather's victory? 

BET?*


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 25, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> hahaha you have no balls or you'd put up some money


he know about "real fights" from his gaming chair


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 25, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> *Ill come on this thread and say I'm clueless jack ass and not post for a month if mcgregor wins. You same if floyd wins. BET?*


I didn't say mcgregor was going to win.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 25, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> I didn't say mcgregor was going to win.


I'm a long time boxing fan, live in a big boxing city, trained in a few boxing gyms and know local boxers...I can't fucking stand mayweather... But mccracker makes me wanna fucking vomit with sorrow.


----------



## backyardwarrior (Aug 25, 2017)

Links anybody


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 25, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> I'm a long time boxing fan, live in a big boxing city, trained in a few boxing gyms and know local boxers...I can't fucking stand mayweather... But mccracker makes me wanna fucking vomit with sorrow.


Me too very similar, not a big fan of either one. McGregor is a product of hype and carefully selected opponents, but the woman beating of Mayweather is another level of scum.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 25, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Me too very similar, not a big fan of either one. McGregor is a product of hype and carefully selected opponents, but the woman beating of Mayweather is another level of scum.


We on same page.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Aug 25, 2017)

The_Dude said:


> MMA will replace boxing. But you will continue to see boxing in MMA sports. Boxing is boring as shit, stand alone
> 
> Yeah, but he has the power. We'll see after tomorrow night. Seriously, Floyd hits like a woman. Imagine a little bitch swatting at a grown man, really fast. lol
> 
> Go watch the Pacqi fight.



I paid for that fight lol. PAC should have won it IMO.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 25, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> I'm a long time boxing fan, live in a big boxing city, trained in a few boxing gyms and know local boxers...I can't fucking stand mayweather... But mccracker makes me wanna fucking vomit with sorrow.


So when he wins , does that make your whole city a joke ?


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

Did you not see the munchkin that Conor marched out?

"Hey, No No No McConor, get your older brother out here you'll get your turn" 
-Floyd Sr to a shriveled up version of McGregor at the weigh ins


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 25, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Did you not see the munchkin that Conor marched out?
> 
> "Hey, No No No McConor, get your older brother out here you'll get your turn"
> -Floyd Sr to a shriveled up version of McGregor at the weigh ins


Did he really say that? Cause he's pretty much just repeating when Connor called him jr and told him he'll get his chance on the 26th, but let's face it sr is a couple crayons short of a box so I'll give him that


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

No I was doing that in Sr's voice, making note of how ridiculously small Conor looks with all the talk of his size and reach advantage... he definitely does NOT have the core strength advantage.

What are the odds on "Conor shits his pants in the 1st"


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 25, 2017)

Mayweather was also saying he "heard" that mcgregor had 7 IV water bags, pretty much insinuating he's cheating already


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Mayweather was also saying he "heard" that mcgregor had 7 IV water bags, pretty much insinuating he's cheating already


He'll need every one of them if he hopes to get out of the first round and with that sucked up sack of bones he strutted out there.

He looks small, foooookt.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 25, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> So when he wins , does that make your whole city a joke ?


Nah, boxing has a tradition and history of dignified champions. MMA is good for when you wear out your mortal combat joy stick.

DID YOU WANNA BET ON McCracker or you blew the bank on your gaming chair?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 25, 2017)

Yea but he looks like that at almost every weigh in, he's Las workin with dolce isn't he ? I'm sure he'll be 100% fight night


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 25, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Nah, boxing has a tradition and history of dignified champions. MMA is good for when you wear out your mortal combat joy stick.
> 
> DID YOU WANNA BET ON McCracker or you blew the bank on your gaming chair?
> 
> View attachment 4000260


That's a sweet chair where can I get one


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 25, 2017)

Floyd said 100 percent its not going to go the distance. Im not sure how people could go against those words. Probably the best bet ever, 4500 to win a grand!!!!!!! 9 grand to win 2 k!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

hahaha

...even Floyd says "grabbed and threw down" bunch of blind bafoons


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 25, 2017)

R.I.P conner mcgregor.........


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 25, 2017)

Pauli comes of a little....retarded in that vid?


----------



## thump easy (Aug 25, 2017)

I think i know experiance goes the distance i also know every dog has his day... Lucky tko but i thin mcgregor gona step out of boxing a pull some shit witch im hoping i really cant stand either but either way its gpna be interesting


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 25, 2017)

Connor is a professional and more importantly dosent want to give up his purse, he'll abide by the rules the whole fight....worst case he loses ad can challenge mayweather to a MMA fight and call him a Pussy


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Connor is a professional and more importantly dosent want to give up his purse, he'll abide by the rules the whole fight....worst case he loses ad can challenge mayweather to a MMA fight and call him a Pussy


bro you have some fucked up ideas about the fighting sports. 

when the loser calls the winner a pussy he's a loser²


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Connor is a professional and more importantly dosent want to give up his purse, he'll abide by the rules the whole fight....worst case he loses ad can challenge mayweather to a MMA fight and call him a Pussy


One day till you log off for the next 4 months. Actually 2 days, you can stay till Monday. I wanna talk a little bit of shit before you bounce.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Aug 26, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> You have one guy a champion in a different sport crossing over to take on a guy that's 49-0 the best ever in his sport. You don't think they care if they lose? Losing will be devastating to either one, the money doesn't hurt but you don't get where they are fighting for $$$


I never said anything about either one not caring if they won or lost so I don't know where you got that idea from? Obviously as extreme competitors neither of them want to lose that is universal regardless of what level of competition you look at that is why it is called competition. It is all about the money otherwise they would not have argued about the fight purse. Connor was not going to fight unless he got a set amount, anyone that knows about boxing or mma will tell you this is all about the $. This fight is a farce a money making machine if you want confirmation have a look at what the majority of the world champions have to say about the fight.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> One day till you log off for the next 4 months. Actually 2 days, you can stay till Monday. I wanna talk a little bit of shit before you bounce.


You and I both know your FOOKT!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2017)

So I'm wondering is this the scene where mcgregor refers to as dancing monkeys in the gym...if so that's kinda racist


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> So I'm wondering is this the scene where mcgregor refers to as dancing monkeys in the gym...if so that's kinda racist


bro,CM is racist.he said some shit during the hype for the Diaz fights that went way beyond trash talk.it was lazy and uncalled for.Nate had him shook.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2017)

Yea he's clearly racist to some degree, but arnt we all ? He just gets caught up in the moment and try's to say the worst thing he can to get a reaction I think


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yea he's clearly racist to some degree, but arnt we all ? He just gets caught up in the moment and try's to say the worst thing he can to get a reaction I think


thats not entertaining to me as far as trash talk and hyping a fight.quite revealing about his character though.one of the reasons im not a fan of his.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2017)

Well I consider myself a realist and I believe everyone has some level of racism, however small it may be....most won't admit to it tho, but even still they know what the truth is ...that's just the world we live in


----------



## The_Dude (Aug 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Well I consider myself a realist and I believe everyone has some level of racism, however small it may be....most won't admit to it tho, but even still they know what the truth is ...that's just the world we live in


How did this shit turn into being about racism?


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 26, 2017)

The_Dude said:


> How did this shit turn into being about racism?


yeah,im not trying to turn this into a racism thread.


Bublonichronic said:


> Well I consider myself a realist and I believe everyone has some level of racism, however small it may be....most won't admit to it tho, but even still they know what the truth is ...that's just the world we live in


your boy is getting straight starched within 3 rounds.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 26, 2017)

How can anyone put trust into or take McGregor serious for any future business seeing how he treats people he brings into his camp.

Nobody leaks sparring footage, do they? How about edit it and then leak it? 

Classless, no integrity.

Admittedly it boosted the hype, a lot, maybe it was all by design, but it looks really childish and unprofessional, and then take a back seat approach shoulder shrug about it even being leaked.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Aug 26, 2017)

I think Pauli takes first prize for being unprofessional after seeing his latest video with Mayweather.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 26, 2017)

Pistil Kid said:


> I think Pauli takes first prize for being unprofessional after seeing his latest video with Mayweather.


That's not the point, the point is you have to be a real piece of shit to bring someone in, record in secret knowing it will be edited and released to fuel a narrative. To do it more than once shows a complete lack of class. They exploited those situations for personal gain and it wasn't even truthful.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2017)

Pistil Kid said:


> I think Pauli takes first prize for being unprofessional after seeing his latest video with Mayweather.


He looks like a special needs kid


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> He looks like a special needs kid


Why doesn't Conor fight anyone his own age (sans Artem/secondarypunchingbag) though? He can only get off fighting old retired boxers?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Why doesn't Conor fight anyone his own age (sans Artem/secondarypunchingbag) though? He can only get off fighting old retired boxers?


The simple answer is that's where the money was at, why wouldn't you call out the highest paid/selling boxer that will make your cut bigger


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> The simple answer is that's where the money was at, why wouldn't you call out the highest paid/selling boxer that will make your cut bigger


I mean sparring, why doesn't he pay to bring in Errol or Berto? (sneaking suspicion it wouldn't feed the narrative)

Van Heerden is like 30 and he isn't fighting anyone these days, Pauli is out, and of course Mayweather is the money fight but again an "old man" Conor thinks he's tough editing video of him fighting with old men lolol he's gonna get wrecked.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Aug 26, 2017)

McGregor's gonna fake kick right, switch left foot/SUPERMAN punch left and knock that little bitch FM.

Gonna watch Floyd's little head bounce off the Matt twice, then CannaBruh gonna delete his account.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Aug 26, 2017)

Wax on - wax off mothafucka


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Aug 26, 2017)

Southpaw.............................


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Aug 26, 2017)

Then antifa's gonna burn the city down and claim racism.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 26, 2017)

lol @ no hands struve lookalike boxing anything like Mayweather... another clueless yapper


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Aug 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> lol @ no hands struve lookalike boxing anything like Mayweather... another clueless yapper


McGregor gonna hit that little turd so hard, your balls gonna finally drop.
He don't need to out box him, just out smart that dumb monkey and knock his head off.......... LOL


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 26, 2017)

Absolutely delusional, Conor is either going to throw up his intestines, or his lungs will be burning so hard he'll be coughing blood, TRD before 7


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2017)

Today is the day conner gets beaten into a coma.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 26, 2017)

@srh88 try this.

http://www.stream2watch.eu/


----------



## Pistil Kid (Aug 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> That's not the point, the point is you have to be a real piece of shit to bring someone in, record in secret knowing it will be edited and released to fuel a narrative. To do it more than once shows a complete lack of class. They exploited those situations for personal gain and it wasn't even truthful.


I agree the whole thing is unprofessional from both parties I have never liked the way Connor conducts himself I understand about promoting a fight but there is no need to take it as far as he does it lacks integrity. The whole match is a farce imo it does nothing for the reputation of boxing but then again boxing lost it's reputation long ago once the ppv companies started calling the shots. I guess that is the way society is heading people nowadays would rather a trashy spectacle over a match between two respectful fighters with professional integrity.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Aug 26, 2017)

Even if he was losing he could opt to just beat Floyds ass IRL, and make all you niggas look dumb.


mr sunshine said:


> Today is the day conner gets beaten into a coma.


----------



## Pistil Kid (Aug 26, 2017)

Ryu Hayabusa said:


> Even if he was losing he could opt to just beat Floyds ass IRL, and make all you niggas look dumb.


Oh the irony, a person that refers to others as niggas is not going to make anyone look dumb except themselves.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2017)

Ryu Hayabusa said:


> Even if he was losing he could opt to just beat Floyds ass IRL, and make all you niggas look dumb.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Aug 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


>


rematch


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 26, 2017)

Pistil Kid said:


> I agree the whole thing is unprofessional from both parties I have never liked the way Connor conducts himself I understand about promoting a fight but there is no need to take it as far as he does it lacks integrity. The whole match is a farce imo it does nothing for the reputation of boxing but then again boxing lost it's reputation long ago once the ppv companies started calling the shots. I guess that is the way society is heading people nowadays would rather a trashy spectacle over a match between two respectful fighters with professional integrity.


Boxing lost its reputation once the ppv companies started calling the shots? ROTFLMAO! The Mafia strictly controlled boxing before the corporations got involved.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2017)

Ryu Hayabusa said:


> rematch


Nate said it best a fights a fight and it's just ignorant to completely count out a puncher


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Nate said it best a fights a fight and it's just ignorant to completely count out a puncher


Not so much when the opponent is one of the best defensive fighters of all time, and the puncher has no boxing experience.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Not so much when the opponent is one of the best defensive fighters of all time, and the puncher has no boxing experience.


Mayweather is good but he's not immune to mistakes, it could end as simple as Connor throws a faint mayweather dodges out of the way and get hit with a clean shot, anything can hapoen


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Mayweather is good but he's not immune to mistakes, it could end as simple as Connor throws a faint mayweather dodges out of the way and get hit with a clean shot, anything can hapoen


"can" ..yes "probable" no

I'm excited for this fight may the best man win tonight!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2017)

And the new king of boxing!!!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> How can anyone put trust into or take McGregor serious for any future business seeing how he treats people he brings into his camp.
> 
> Nobody leaks sparring footage, do they? How about edit it and then leak it?
> 
> ...


I think it had more to do with the shit talking Pauli did long before the Mayweather fight materialized. He ran his mouth pretty good on social media about how easily he'd beat Conor. I don't know if it had much to do with sparring for Mayweather or a reason to try to embarrass paulie and hype the fight. He was only there for two days and left long before the video didn't?

Paulie embarrassed himself by trying to confront McGregor at media day. Choosing to confront someone when you know theres security everywhere is a bitch move. It's like the guy at the bar/club that's screaming how angry he is and how much he wants fight. Really he wants someone to notice so it can be broken up. Paulie has to know outside of a ring he's fucked, he don't wanna fight McGregor.


mr sunshine said:


>


Paulie have on the Mr T starter kit?



CriticalCheeze said:


> I paid for that fight lol. PAC should have won it IMO.


He got sued by fans for not disclosing a torn rotator cuff.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Aug 26, 2017)

If they turn out the lights, Floyd might have a chance.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 26, 2017)

Ryu Hayabusa said:


> If they turn out the lights, Floyd might have a chance.


well aint that some shit

double ko would be pretty tight


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Aug 26, 2017)

It's streaming all over fb


jerryb73 said:


> @srh88 try this.
> 
> http://www.stream2watch.eu/


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2017)

Ryu Hayabusa said:


> If they turn out the lights, Floyd might have a chance.


I know I said everyone has a little racism in them but your taking it a little far man...on a side note last night I was going through a 4 way stop and I almost hit this black guy, he was wearing all black and as dark as mayweather, it was a dim light street how the hell am I suppose to see him, atleast smile or somthing if your gonna wear all black


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Aug 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I know I said everyone has a little racism in them but your taking it a little far man...on a side note last night I was going through a 4 way stop and I almost hit this black guy, he was wearing all black and as dark as mayweather, it was a dim light street how the hell am I suppose to see him, atleast smile or somthing if your gonna wear all black


I'm Japanese, I can't be racist. Only white people can be racist. BLM told me so.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 26, 2017)

GreenGhoast420 what do you think?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2017)

Ryu Hayabusa said:


> I'm Japanese, I can't be racist. Only white people can be racist. BLM told me so.


Sorry about your penis size.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2017)

Someone put up a link..


----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Someone put up a link..


https://www.pscp.tv/w/1mrxmmgbWnZxy
best i could find.. click the screen and hit h to hide the chat


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 26, 2017)

*


Ryu Hayabusa said:



McGregor's gonna fake kick right, switch left foot/SUPERMAN punch left and knock that little bitch FM.

Click to expand...

*


Ryu Hayabusa said:


> *Gonna watch Floyd's little head bounce off the Matt twice, then CannaBruh gonna delete his account.*





Ryu Hayabusa said:


> *Wax on - wax off mothafucka*


*


Ryu Hayabusa said:



Then antifa's gonna burn the city down and claim racism.

Click to expand...

**


Ryu Hayabusa said:



McGregor gonna hit that little turd so hard, your balls gonna finally drop.

Click to expand...

*


Ryu Hayabusa said:


> *He don't need to out box him, just out smart that dumb monkey and knock his head off.......... LOL*


Either you're having a meltdown or choking on McCracker's nads


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Aug 26, 2017)

https://www.pscp.tv/w/1MYGNXAByqRxw

My niggas


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

Ryu Hayabusa said:


> https://www.pscp.tv/w/1MYGNXAByqRxw
> 
> My niggas


Bit early


----------



## JimmyBluffet246 (Aug 26, 2017)

Wheres the link at? n this a no brainer mayweather wins


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

Yawn, has the little black boxer, dropped the little Irish MMA fighter yet?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2017)

You see Davis land that clean uppercut with his hands behind his back, that was slick​


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> https://www.pscp.tv/w/1mrxmmgbWnZxy
> best i could find.. click the screen and hit h to hide the chat


Thank you, bro.


----------



## Jimmy Verde (Aug 26, 2017)

Site just got shUT down damn lol


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Aug 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Thank you, bro.


Your welcome, boy. LOL
You see that uppecut? HAhAhA


----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2017)

Jimmy Verde said:


> Site just got shUT down damn lol


its back up


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2017)

So boxing is officially a joke


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Aug 26, 2017)

In a real fight this shit would have already ended and Floyds back would be broke.

See Floyd take two dick shots in clench?


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Aug 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> So boxing is officially a joke


Thiss isn't even a real fight, imagine Mayweather in the Octogon? Boxing sucks without jujitsu....


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> So boxing is officially a joke


you nailed it


----------



## darkzero (Aug 26, 2017)

McGregor done son


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> You see Davis land that clean uppercut with his hands behind his back, that was slick​


i see lord of the dance stumbling backwards

McCracker got very fucking confused about the meaning of stand in the center of the ring


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 26, 2017)

50/0

old man beats best of the MMA

have your carers change your diapers bitches


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> So boxing is officially a joke


Later bro...don't leave yet though, you got till monday. @Padawanbater2 I'll pick your avatar within the next few days.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 26, 2017)

...


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 26, 2017)

Floyd may have won.. but that was pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 26, 2017)

lord of the prance said:


> Thiss isn't even a real fight, imagine Mayweather in the Octogon? Boxing sucks without jujitsu....fucking ludicrous half wit


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> So boxing is officially a joke


Joke doesnt mean what your think bro


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 26, 2017)

mma cheerleader said:


> Floyd may have won.. but that was pretty embarrassing.




McCracker " i gotta give give him full respect" duh, ya think? Wit of the MMA


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2017)

Fuck you sunshine


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 26, 2017)

mma nad sucker said:


> Fuck you sunshine


those nads salty as fuck?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> those nads salty as fuck?


Come get a taste


----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2017)

fuck.. i really wanted mcgregor to win. but that was one hell of a fight
@rkymtnman you win man lol


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Come get a taste


you're packing neuticles bitch


Lord of the Prance


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Fuck you sunshine


You're fookt, pussy.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 26, 2017)

To any and everybody who thought McGregor had a chance, you are uneducated in the sports world, shame on you.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2017)

Illuminati85 said:


> To any and everybody who thought McGregor had a chance, you are uneducated in the sports world, shame on you.


hey if it was only a 2 round fight mcgregor would of won!


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 26, 2017)

All those wasted c-notes lol.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> hey if it was only a 2 round fight mcgregor would of won!


4....I think he took the first 4 started gassin at 5 mayweather turned it on in 6


----------



## Illuminati85 (Aug 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> hey if it was only a 2 round fight mcgregor would of won!


Hey, If my aunt had nuts she'd be my uncle....


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2017)

Wonder how much Floyd put on himself


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 26, 2017)

Hey, it's was an interesting fight. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2017)

McGregor said he was going to "wear down the old man".
LOL


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2017)

Mayweather wasn't even breathing heavy could have gone another 9 before he was as gassed at mcgregor


----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2017)

mcgregor is a beast. the last couple rounds he was taking some serious hammers to the face and never went down


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Mayweather wasn't even breathing heavy could have gone another 9 before he was as gassed at mcgregor


Remember when you thought mcgregor was going to win? Lol that was some funny shit. Say your goodbyes, you have less then 48 hours.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Remember when you thought mcgregor was going to win? Lol that was some funny shit. Say your goodbyes, you have less then 48 hours.


did you guys bet accounts?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> did you guys bet accounts?


Goddamn, where were you when we were negotiating this bet? That's a good one. Sadly, we just bet the loser has to log off for 4 months.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Goddamn, where were you when we were negotiating this bet? That's a good one. Sadly, we just bet the loser has to log off for 4 months.


lol i didnt see any of that


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2017)

Out of the goodness of my heart I gave him till monday, so he can get his affairs in order.


----------



## 666888 (Aug 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> mcgregor is a beast. the last couple rounds he was taking some serious hammers to the face and never went down


 hammers by a 40yr old midget, about 20 lbs. lighter


----------



## Stealthstyle (Aug 26, 2017)

Im predicting Floyd tehnically ko's Connor


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> hey if it was only a 2 round fight mcgregor would of won!


Fuck i had him winning after 5. Round 6 tied it up and well you guys saw the rest!!!!


----------



## im4satori (Aug 26, 2017)

that guys face is gonna be swelled shut tomorrow

I figured the boxer would win in a boxing ring just as the MMA fighters gonna win in a cage match


----------



## cookie master (Aug 26, 2017)

He was winning the fight by all accounts. He wasted alot of energy and it caught up with him.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 27, 2017)

cookie master said:


> He was winning the fight by all accounts. He wasted alot of energy and it caught up with him.


Lol... Conner was winning till he got his ass beat. By a guy that probably weighs less then your wife.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol... Conner was winning till he got his ass beat. By a guy that probably weighs less then your wife.


He put in alot of work and looked good. Respect to both fighters. Mayweather by ko probably paid really well.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 27, 2017)

bullshit early stoppage IMO. 
Let him fight he didn't go down, He got killed in the 3rd round against diaz, then came back and dominated the fourth. 


CM put on a respectable fight. For a guy that wasn't suppose to land a punch or make it out of the first round he did well. Not only did he hit him and make it into deep water he won several rounds. Mayweather should be embarrassed it took him 10 rounds to win against a guy who's never boxed.

Now lets see if floyd keeps his word and has the balls to step into the cage. I doubt he will, but if he does i predict it'll be over in less than 90 seconds. 
I think CM would beat Mayweather and paulie the same night. No bs. Thats something I'd pay to see. 

I knew this was gonna be a much closer fight than people thought. Boxers look at mma striking as a joke without understanding the reason why it looks so sloppy. I really hope FM is willing to fight one more time before hanging up his gloves.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 27, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> bullshit early stoppage IMO.
> Let him fight he didn't go down, He got killed in the 3rd round against diaz, then came back and dominated the fourth.
> 
> 
> ...


GTFOH he got outclassed, out thought, out fought and defeated by an old small dude. 

More respect? For what lord of the back step?

There was no logical reason to give McGregor, the UFC's 155-pound champion and one of the best mixed martial artists in the world but not a boxer, a chance in a different sport, but that didn't stop legions from cheering for the underdog. In the end it was Mayweather, a five-division world champion and the greatest fighter of his era, whose class shined through after a bit of a slow start he said was part of his game plan


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 27, 2017)

cookie master said:


> He put in alot of work and looked good. Respect to both fighters. Mayweather by ko probably paid really well.


in the ninth, McGregor seemed to defend himself mostly with his chin


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

he doesnt look like he got hit once


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> GTFOH he got outclassed, out thought, out fought and defeated by an old small dude.
> 
> More respect? For what lord of the back step?
> 
> There was no logical reason to give McGregor, the UFC's 155-pound champion and one of the best mixed martial artists in the world but not a boxer, a chance in a different sport, but that didn't stop legions from cheering for the underdog. In the end it was Mayweather, a five-division world champion and the greatest fighter of his era, whose class shined through after a bit of a slow start he said was part of his game plan


8 rounds worth of "slow start" he got his ass handed to him according to boxing websites.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 27, 2017)

cookie master said:


> mayweather doesn't look like he got hit once


i hope he's for real and doesnt pull any B-hop stunts


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 27, 2017)

cookie master said:


> He was winning the fight by all accounts. He wasted alot of energy and it caught up with him.


what caught up with him was lack of skill, lack of athleticism, and overconfidence


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

the post fight press is on youtube, Conor doesnt have a bruise.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yea he's clearly racist to some degree, but arnt we all ? He just gets caught up in the moment and try's to say the worst thing he can to get a reaction I think


No, we aren't. Saying that tells the rest of us something about you though, doesn't it?


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 27, 2017)

cookie master said:


> the post fight press is on youtube, Conor doesnt have a bruise.
> 
> the 9th and 10th round,s destruction and humiliation will be on you tube soon enough, maybe lord of the dance got a leprechaun rubdown with irish spring before meeting the post defeat press???





connor got his fucking head pummeled, this some alt reality shit?


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 27, 2017)

cookie master said:


> the post fight press is on youtube, Conor doesnt have a bruise.


GTFOH he got fucking pummeled


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 27, 2017)

cookie master said:


> the post fight press is on youtube, Conor doesnt have a bruise.


put down the Mccracker pipe bro

ref stopped the fight where shit talking cracker got crushed by old dude


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 27, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Fuck i had him winning after 5. Round 6 tied it up and well you guys saw the rest!!!!


Two of the judges only had conor winning one round. Nice to see boxing hasn't changed much.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

He beat the greatest ever boxer for 7 or 8 rounds according to boxing websites. That made for a great fight. I remember brett rogers doing ok against FEDOR and that was huge as well.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 27, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Two of the judges only had conor winning one round. Nice to see boxing hasn't changed much.


Pro boxing....Still schooling jackasses


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 27, 2017)

cookie master said:


> He beat the greatest ever boxer for 7 or 8 rounds according to boxing websites. That made for a great fight. I remember brett rogers doing ok against FEDOR and that was huge as well.


he got fucking TKO'd cracker nut sucker.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

That scorecard is funny


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> he got fucking TKO'd cracker nut sucker.


Respect to Mayweather for pulling off a knockout. I thought he needed it but the whole thing was rigged according to those scorecards.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

9th round was not 8-10 and the rest of them Conor won as well.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 27, 2017)

cookie master said:


> Respect to Mayweather for pulling off a knockout. I thought he needed it but the whole thing was rigged according to those scorecards.


*50/0* enjoy any fantasy you want dude,it's as irrelevant as the rest of your thoughts


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

nice attitude.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Pro boxing....Still schooling jackasses


jackasses who put on big puffy gloves and let an old man break thm up because of rules. And then let even older men judge the fights based on bias/bribes.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 27, 2017)

cookie master said:


> connor McCracker our new lord.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

he never danced or ran. he constantly attacked, at boxing, not fighting.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 27, 2017)

cookie master said:


> he never danced or ran. he constantly attacked, at boxing, not fighting .


 you're wildly full.of shit, he backpedaled like fucking Lord of the prance ...you said he looked like he never got hit...

Here's some ringside reporting, clown
*10th: A flurry from Mayweather, and the ref stops the fight*
This fight’s over. Mayweather backed McGregor onto the ropes with a series of rights and lefts. McGregor’s face was completely bloodied. He was about to fall through the ropes when the referee stepped in to stop the fight with 1:55 remaining in the round.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2017)

So I guess the other half of this match is both of them in an MMA ring? Would they actually go through with it?

That would be over in a hurry.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> So I guess the other half of this match is both of them in an MMA ring? Would they actually go through with it?
> 
> That would be over in a hurry.


Mayweather wouldn't do that, makes no sense. Ufc doesn't pay anyone shit... fuck dana white


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 27, 2017)

That fight was a sham. Both fighters were just tapping each other for the majority of the fight. Mayweather was unusually slow and awkward. Then as soon as Mayweather starts fighting like Mayweather, the ref stops the fight. Total setup for $$. Shit was faker than a dollar bill with Gary Busey on it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2017)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> That fight was a sham. Both fighters were just tapping each other for the majority of the fight. Mayweather was unusually slow and awkward. Then as soon as Mayweather starts fighting like Mayweather, the ref stops the fight. Total setup for $$. Shit was faker than a dollar bill with Gary Busey on it.


I figured something like that was going to happen, that's why I had zero interest in watching the fight. I remembered the Mayweather / Pacquiao fight, fool me once and all that jazz. Mayweather is all about the $$$ and nothing else and this whole thing was just a way to get as much money from as many people as he could.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> hey if it was only a 2 round fight mcgregor would of won!


Lol, mayweather would have just started boxing sooner. Mcgregor didn't realize how tired he was gonna get throwing all those punches. I don't think Conner landed anything that got Mayweathers attention.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 27, 2017)

666888 said:


> hammers by a 40yr old midget, about 20 lbs. lighter


Yes!! He's 1 inch shorter.. lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 27, 2017)

cookie master said:


> 9th round was not 8-10 and the rest of them Conor won as well.


Did you watch it? Mayweather was playing with Conner. I don't think punching someone's defense is considered landing blows or "winning". Mayweather was never in trouble..


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 27, 2017)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> That fight was a sham. Both fighters were just tapping each other for the majority of the fight. Mayweather was unusually slow and awkward. Then as soon as Mayweather starts fighting like Mayweather, the ref stops the fight. Total setup for $$. Shit was faker than a dollar bill with Gary Busey on it.


*Nothing tops the fakeness of your easy chair analysis.*


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 27, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Did you watch it? Mayweather was playing with Conner. I don't think punching someone's defense is considered landing blows or "winning". Mayweather was never in trouble..


All for the money, and Las Vegas made a lot of it by the fools betting on Conner.
Totall bullshit


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Aug 27, 2017)

Boring fucking fight. Glad i didn't pay 100$ for that bullshit.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 27, 2017)

it was exactly the fight that most everybody expected(except CM fans).no way was Mayweather going to go out there the first rounds with offense.anybody that is familiar with CM's fighting style knows he gasses quick,looks strong and fit but doesnt have much fight stamina.why wouldnt Mayweather let him tire himself out?sit back,let CM punches land on gloves then take advantage of CM's fatigue.CM has knockout power,FM did the smart thing i think.minimal damage to a boxer past his prime who has already damaged his brain by being punched.
and thanks to 88 for the link.i wasnt mad at that fight.CM dropping hammer fists to the BACK of Mayweathers head was funny AF!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 27, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> *Nothing tops the fakeness of your easy chair analysis.*


Lol. Says some dipshit from the politics section. Fuck off loser.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> No, we aren't. Saying that tells the rest of us something about you though, doesn't it?


Yea, I'm realistic while your not, it is engrained into us, recognizing that is the first part to ending it


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 27, 2017)

You'd figure a thread about 2 dudes beating the shit out of each other wouldn't have so much hate in it.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 27, 2017)

I like how mayweather dosent even really acknowledge Espinoza, you can tell he was tryn to be disrespectful n laugh while connors talkin but Floyd didn't do any of that he stays respectful and just listened to him talk


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 27, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Probably gonna wal
> 
> UNDEFEATED? Not really
> 
> ...


Never drop your guard.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 27, 2017)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Lol. Says some dipshit from the politics section. Fuck off loser.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/sincity-seeds-info-thread.870586/page-250#post-13708474


Very eloquent, you nursing an imbecile boner from your gaming chair, pussy.
Messages:
3,648
Likes Received:
735<----looks like youre accustomed to being ignored and in this case shit on


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 27, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I like how mayweather dosent even really acknowledge Espinoza, you can tell he was tryn to be disrespectful n laugh while connors talkin but Floyd didn't do any of that he stays respectful and just listened to him talk


*Gtfoh McCracker disrespectful as fuck until he got his bitch ass whooped.*


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 27, 2017)

If you listened to me, you won a lot of money


KryptoBud said:


> Two of the judges only had conor winning one round. Nice to see boxing hasn't changed much.


What you're forgetting is that boxing is DEFENSIVE FIGHTING! You punch and I slip I score.
My god guys Conor not knocking out Floyd was not going to win the fight.

When the best fighter in the world is teeing off on you and your hands down while you backpedal, the hall of fame ref is going to stop it no matter the money.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 27, 2017)

I watched the fight and i am an avid fight fan, mcgregor was completely dominated, he had zero chance , he didn't even touch floyd, maybe if they fought in the octagon he would have had a better chance but in the boxing ring it's not even a competition.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yea, I'm realistic while your not, it is engrained into us, recognizing that is the first part to ending it


No, you're a racist.

Hating others is learned.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> No, you're a racist.
> 
> Hating others is learned.


Sure is , and it's been learned over centuries...your telling me you've never been out driving and had someone cut you off or almost cause you to wreck your car and inside your head said somthing racist, or just in general never had a racist thought or said somthing that can be taken as racist ? im sorry but I just don't believe that...I realized everyone has a little racism in them in high school one of my good friends who lived on my block was what you'd call a "wigger" typical white kid who hung out with all the black kids listened to hip hop n rap had a Hispanic girlfriend was literally the last person you'd think is racist ...and one day we got really high and he started breaking down saying he was a bad person cause he would sometimes think racist things...and I just told him no atleast you acknowledge that about yourself feel bad about it and want to change your on the right path....I think that's what we all need to do


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Sure is , and it's been learned over centuries...your telling me you've never been out driving and had someone cut you off or almost cause you to wreck your car and inside your head said somthing racist, or just in general never had a racist thought or said somthing that can be taken as racist ? im sorry but I just don't believe that...I realized everyone has a little racism in them in high school one of my good friends who lived on my block was what you'd call a "wigger" typical white kid who hung out with all the black kids listened to hip hop n rap had a Hispanic girlfriend was literally the last person you'd think is racist ...and one day we got really high and he started breaking down saying he was a bad person cause he would sometimes think racist things...and I just told him no atleast you acknowledge that about yourself feel bad about it and want to change your on the right path....I think that's what we all need to do


Cool.

I'd say you need to get started, forthwith.

And until you've made some progress, quit worrying about everyone else.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 27, 2017)

Denial is the first hill to overcome


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Denial is the first hill to overcome


Look in the mirror. That's what I've been saying to you all morning now.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Look in the mirror. That's what I've been saying to you all morning now.


Except iv realized it, a long time ago...your the one claiming otherwise, this is a pointless conversation if your gonna take the stance of "iv never had a racist thought ever in my life" we both know that's bullshit everyone reading knows it's bullshit so that's the end of it


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 27, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yea, I'm realistic while your not, it is engrained into us, recognizing that is the first part to ending it


Realistically, thinking conner would win was unrealistic. Boxing is engrained into mayweathers soul. Recognizing that is the first part to not losing a bet....


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Realistically, thinking conner would win was unrealistic. Boxing is engrained into mayweathers soul. Recognizing that is the first part to not losing a bet....


You said I could have Sunday


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 27, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> You said I could have Sunday


Take Monday too, we can start on Tuesday ...


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> You said I could have Sunday


No socks, either.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Except iv realized it, a long time ago...your the one claiming otherwise, this is a pointless conversation if your gonna take the stance of "iv never had a racist thought ever in my life" we both know that's bullshit everyone reading knows it's bullshit so that's the end of it


That's a bullshit argument; everyone has thought of killing someone, too- but it's actions that matter, not thoughts.

I'm on record here and elsewhere as saying that people of all backgrounds and races need each other to meet and overcome the challenges that lay before us as a nation and a civilisation and that working together to build a strong future for all of us is the only way forward that will work.

Try and find a racist sentiment in there.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> No socks, either.


Yeah, definitely no socks.


----------



## KryptoBud (Aug 27, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> If you listened to me, you won a lot of money
> 
> What you're forgetting is that boxing is DEFENSIVE FIGHTING! You punch and I slip I score.
> My god guys Conor not knocking out Floyd was not going to win the fight.
> ...


In combat sports a landed punch should score higher than a slipped punch. Mayweather landed 3 jabs in the first 5 rounds. Landed 28 punches in the first 4 rounds and 25 power punches in 4 rounds. Mcgregor landed more in those rounds but only won the 1st? I don't disagree with the outcome just the scoring on two of the cards.

Look at the pacquiao vs horn, pac was much more accurate throwing less but landing a higher percentage and lost. 

slipped punches > landed punches = a dying sport, I don't think last night helped it gain any popularity.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That's a bullshit argument; everyone has thought of killing someone, too- but it's actions that matter, not thoughts.
> 
> Try and find a racist sentiment in there.


Ok so now we're getting somewhere, so you have thought racist things before, even though you didn't act on them or even say them out loud there is still some level of racism in order to even have that though, that's all I'm saying, everyone is racist to some degree, even if it's as little as a thought


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 27, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> In combat sports a landed punch should score higher than a slipped punch. Mayweather landed 3 jabs in the first 5 rounds. Landed 28 punches in the first 4 rounds and 25 power punches in 4 rounds. Mcgregor landed more in those rounds but only won the 1st? I don't disagree with the outcome just the scoring on two of the cards.
> 
> Look at the pacquiao vs horn, pac was much more accurate throwing less but landing a higher percentage and lost.
> 
> slipped punches > landed punches = a dying sport, I don't think last night helped it gain any popularity.


I gave McGregor the first 3, if you watch the post fight presser I scored it exactly as Conor did, I thought the stoppage was fair it could have been let go and it could have been stopped sooner.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Ok so now we're getting somewhere, so you have thought racist things before, even though you didn't act on them or even say them out loud there is still some level of racism in order to even have that though, that's all I'm saying, everyone is racist to some degree, even if it's as little as a thought


But that's not racist. Racism is words and deeds. It's called thinking. You might try it sometime.

Four months won't be nearly long enough.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> But that's not racist. Racism is words and deeds. It's called thinking. You might try it sometime.
> 
> Four months won't be nearly long enough.


So then it seems I hold myself to a higher standard....you think it's ok to think racist things as long as you don't say it out loud, I think thinking racist things is just as racist as saying then...but you allowed to live how you want and so can I, but at the end of the day everyone has some degree of racism in them


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> So then it seems I hold myself to a higher standard....you think it's ok to think racist things as long as you don't say it out loud, I think thinking racist things is just as racist as saying then...but you allowed to live how you want and so can I, but at the end of the day everyone has some degree of racism in them


Make up any silly excuse you want, you're the one defending racism.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Make up any silly excuse you want, you're the one defending racism.


No defending, looking at it realistically


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> No defending, looking at it realistically


Nothing realistic about your equivocations.

You're just a racist. If you're going to work so hard to defend it, why aren't you proud of it?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 27, 2017)

Actually your the one defending it really....your the one saying it's ok to be racist as long as you don't say it out loud, I'm the one saying it's not acceptable to be racist even in your thoughts....sooo, yea


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

shut up bubl. Racism is not thoughts, and its not words. Its when a person in a position of power uses it against other races. You are talking bigotry, and Archie Bunker was never racist you snowflake.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 27, 2017)

^ wow, moron


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

I thought about killing someone, im a murderer. This train of thought is like kirk camerons veersion of christianity- you looked at her in lust therefore you go to hell until you come to jesus the gardener. The fact you thought about it instead of just killing and raping has to be worth something. But no we are quilty for thinking it and not acting on it.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

Do you melt? are you a snowflake?


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

give me your demographic so I can be racist against you.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 27, 2017)

Look, if you guys think it's ok to be racist or, ehhem, bigoted, in your head as long as you don't say it out loud that's fine....here is a example to make it simple for you...there 3 guys driving one almost causes a accident and happens to be black, one guys yells "you f'n N" and the other guy in his head "you f'n N"....to me they are engaging in an equally racist action only one you would never know about...this can be scaled up to somthing extremely racist or down to a seemingly harmless thought, at the end of the day it is fueled by racism


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 27, 2017)

cookie master said:


> give me your demographic so I can be racist against you.


White American , like the cheese


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

you must live in madison to be so liberal. Go live in milwaukee and ill bet youll recognize racism isnt just made up, its learned via wisdom.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 27, 2017)

cookie master said:


> He beat the greatest ever boxer for 7 or 8 rounds according to boxing websites. That made for a great fight. I remember brett rogers doing ok against FEDOR and that was huge as well.





cookie master said:


> That scorecard is funny





cookie master said:


> I thought about killing someone, im a murderer. This train of thought is like kirk camerons veersion of christianity- you looked at her in lust therefore you go to hell until you come to jesus the gardener. The fact you thought about it instead of just killing and raping has to be worth something. But no we are quilty for thinking it and not acting on it.





cookie master said:


> Do you melt? are you a snowflake?





cookie master said:


> give me your demographic so I can be racist against you.


*Wretched dullard youre ridiculously full of shit. Sucking Trump's nads? Like that shitball you're bloated with toxic bullshit.

 *


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

You called me a fan of TRUMP, He is the president. I dont have to be his fan to accept his authority.


----------



## im4satori (Aug 27, 2017)

the fight was the fight

theres really no reason to bring race into it what so ever

could have been to guys from japan and one could have had pink spots and breasts...who fucking cares

the better boxer one the boxing match end of story


----------



## im4satori (Aug 27, 2017)

cookie master said:


> You called me a fan of TRUMP, He is the president. I dont have to be his fan to accept his authority.


fuck the authority

the authorities would tell you, you cant smoke your herb and then sell you pharma heroine and then call you the problem


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

In my state, but we voted for hillary.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 27, 2017)

The_Dude said:


> I predict two-three rounds, if that, Connor McGregor. Left hand KO. I think giving Floyd 3 rounds is generous.
> 
> MMA is a mans sport, boxing is for pussies that fight with big ass pillows on their hands.
> 
> Watch Pauli get his ass handed to him. You running your mouth, now looks stupid. Watch your boy Pauli get fuck up right here sucker. Watch Pauli get knocked out. HAHAHAHAHA





The_Dude said:


> I can't wait for this fight. I bet this post gets deleted after lol. You better delete this shit anyway, cause I'm coming back with salt. lmao


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Yeah, definitely no socks.


whoa whoa whoa, I don't remember this being said prior to the fight


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

why did a snowflake come into this thread and ruin it? this was a great fight for boxing, who brought up race?


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

White people hate Mike Tyson, thats why we put him in jail.


----------



## im4satori (Aug 28, 2017)

theres a large degree of difference between a racist and bias and they shouldn't be confused

almost all people have bias opinions but that doesn't make them racist and trying to equate the to sounds like some kind of manipulation slanted toward a specific view point to justify racism

maybe as a whole I don't like the irish cuz they drink to much or I don't like Cubans cuz there loud or maybe I prefer brunettes over blondes but that don't make me a racist, it might make me stupid for falling into stereotypes but still not a racist

btw; I got nothing against irish or Cubans it was just an example


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 28, 2017)

cookie master said:


> why did a snowflake come into this thread and ruin it? this was a great fight for boxing, who brought up race?





cookie master said:


> White people hate Mike Tyson, thats why we put him in jail.



*Shut the fuck up, imbecile pussy.*


----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 28, 2017)

cookie master said:


> You called me a fan of TRUMP, He is the president. I dont have to be his fan to accept his authority.


spineless, deranged, cowardly lying bitch you're his protege


----------

